# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Sommerfotos 2015



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2015)

*Meine schönsten Sommerfotos 2015*

Gewinner

(6 Gefällt mir) @mitch (Lepus europaeus)
(4 Gefällt mir) @Eva-Maria (... was für'n...)
(4 Gefällt mir) @Monsti (Frisch...)
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2015)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## Christine (30. Sep. 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wo ist der Wettbewerb fürs Herbstfoto???


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2015)

Kommt...

Wenn ich mir allerdings die Summe der Bewertungen so ansehe, könnte ich Zweifel bekommen...


----------



## Tanny (30. Sep. 2015)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2015)

Von mir auch Mitch! .....rechts der Spaten und links die Kammera, oder wie baust Du um?
Meinen Herzlichsten!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Joachim (1. Okt. 2015)

Und weiter gehts:  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photo-contests/meine-schönsten-herbstfotos-2015.3/


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

da möcht ich mich mal ganz herzlich bei den "Likern" bedanken 

Es wäre schon schön wenn mehr Leute ihren Senf zu den Bildern abgeben, der Joachim hat sich doch so eine Mühe mit den Wettbewerben gemacht


----------



## Tanny (1. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Es wäre schon schön wenn mehr Leute ihren Senf zu den Bildern abgeben, der Joachim hat sich doch so eine Mühe mit den Wettbewerben gemacht



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass viele einfach die Abstimmung "verpasst" haben. 

Ging mir auch fast so - weil ich das irgendwie gar nicht mehr im Kopf hatte. 

Eigentlich bin ich nur drüber gefallen, dass schon Abstimmung ist, weil ich ein Foto hochladen wollte und es nicht mehr ging. 

Joachim, vielleicht könntest Du nächstes Mal einfach einen kurzen Hinweis schreiben, der in der "Neue Beiträge-Liste" erscheint
ala "Sommerfotowettbewerb - die Abstimmung ist freigegeben" oder so?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2015)

Ein entsprechender Hinweis wird künftig eingeblendet. Auch das ein Wettbewerb begonnen hat.


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2015)

Erster Versuch einer Hall of Fame online...


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

? Wo ?


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ? Wo ?


Unten rechts poppt immer mal so ein kleines rotes Fenster auf und verschwindet nach einer weile wieder


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

Ja, das habe ich entdeckt und finde ich klasse 
Aber da geht es um den Wettbewerb.
Wo ist die "Hall of Fame"?


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2015)

da ist die Halle: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/pages/halloffame/


----------



## Tanny (2. Okt. 2015)

danke Mitch. 

@Joachim  ....die Halll ist klasse geoworden


----------



## Joachim (3. Okt. 2015)

Ne, noch nicht wirklich - aber ein Anfang.


----------



## mtheiss56 (5. Okt. 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite


----------



## Petta (5. Okt. 2015)

Den Gewinnern herzlichen  Glückwunsch


----------

